# Is my Russian too hot? And how could i lower the temp. of the cool side?



## recon705 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi guys!
I got Sheldon my russian tortoise 3 days ago. I did buy a thermometer but it didnt come with batteries and i couldnt figure out what kind it needed (turns out it needs 3 watch batteries stacked on each other.. weird..). Anyways, i just got the thing to work: Basking temperature 98 F , cool side is 82F..... i kind of freaked out when i saw that. Am I toasting him?? I know he needs temperatures in 75F range but I really dont know how i can lower the temperature in there. I even have a fan going full blast in the room, it helped but not enough..... advice? :/

Edit: I should add that he usually is very active always running around the cage and eating, but today hes super lazy. i had to wake him up because he hadnt moved all day, and then he ate, fell asleep in his food tray, then went into his tunnel cave, hasnt pooped all day or anything.... Is this because he's too hot?


----------



## recon705 (Aug 9, 2014)

Anyone?

I got it down to 80F.


----------



## wellington (Aug 9, 2014)

I would try to get the cool side down a bit. Post a pic of your enclosure and we may be able to help figure it out.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 9, 2014)

Way too hot. What are you using gut heat & light?


----------



## Kimmie923 (Aug 9, 2014)

In the daytime, 70-80 degrees F. At night, 60-65 degrees F. There should be a hut that is a little cooler than the daytime temperature but hotter than the nighttime temperature that can be crawled into if desired.


----------



## recon705 (Aug 10, 2014)

wellington said:


> I would try to get the cool side down a bit. Post a pic of your enclosure and we may be able to help figure it out.



Heres a picture : 



Kimmie923 said:


> In the daytime, 70-80 degrees F. At night, 60-65 degrees F. There should be a hut that is a little cooler than the daytime temperature but hotter than the nighttime temperature that can be crawled into if desired.



Last night i got it down to 77F. Now that i have turned the lights on it's up to 80F, I will measure the temp under his hut when i get home, he is under it alot


----------



## recon705 (Aug 10, 2014)

Kimmie923 said:


> In the daytime, 70-80 degrees F. At night, 60-65 degrees F. There should be a hut that is a little cooler than the daytime temperature but hotter than the nighttime temperature that can be crawled into if desired.



My parents keep the thermostat at 76 :/


----------



## recon705 (Aug 10, 2014)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Way too hot. What are you using gut heat & light?



Im using a 100watt UVA bulb and a 30"zilla reptile strip light tropical fixture (tropical 25 UBV t8 fluorescent bulb)

If i found a heat lamp that provided both i bet that would lower the temperature since there wouldnt be a long ubv bulb across the tank


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 10, 2014)

A much bigger habitat would help. Maybe raising the lights. A combined UVB/UVA bulb would help. Turn off the lights to cool it down for now. Get real sunshine outdoors while you're figuring out the indoor habitat.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 10, 2014)

Try not using 100 watts. For summertime when the house is warm that is too much wattage for that size enclosure.


----------



## recon705 (Aug 10, 2014)

johnsonnboswell said:


> A much bigger habitat would help. Maybe raising the lights. A combined UVB/UVA bulb would help. Turn off the lights to cool it down for now. Get real sunshine outdoors while you're figuring out the indoor habitat.



I've let him roam around outside for 20-25 minutes each day. Today i will try and get a combined light if i can. I turned off the UVB strip it cooled it down a little, but not much. 
Not sure if this is accurate or not but dont tortoises not eat if they are too hot? Because now hes out eating like a piggy


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 10, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> Try not using 100 watts. For summertime when the house is warm that is too much wattage for that size enclosure.





recon705 said:


> I've let him roam around outside for 20-25 minutes each day. Today i will try and get a combined light if i can. I turned off the UVB strip it cooled it down a little, but not much.
> Not sure if this is accurate or not but dont tortoises not eat if they are too hot? Because now hes out eating like a piggy


I think the 100 watt heat bulb is more of a problem than the UVB strip light.


----------



## recon705 (Aug 10, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> Try not using 100 watts. For summertime when the house is warm that is too much wattage for that size enclosure.



I was thinking of getting the 75 watt, but should i go lower than that, to like 50?


----------



## recon705 (Aug 10, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I think the 100 watt heat bulb is more of a problem than the UVB strip light.



I agree. Would it be okay for me to just turn the heat lamp off for today until i get the lighter bulb?


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm not really sure, it depends on many factors. The way I combat this problem is by using a rheostat so I can turn heat bulbs up or down as needed. Some people prefer to raise or lower the bulb to get the needed temperature. I find the rheostat easier.


recon705 said:


> I was thinking of getting the 75 watt, but should i go lower than that, to like 50?


----------



## recon705 (Aug 10, 2014)

Now he's basking under the heat lamp.... now I'm really confused LOL. I thought he was burning up..


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2014)

I think your temperatures are fine for summer. Just make sure everything is off at night. It will be cooler in winter. Think of all the russians that live outside all over the southern portion of our country where day temps are in the 100s and night temps only get down to the 80s.

I do see several other problems though.
1. Your enclosure is way too small.
2. Don't let him run loose outside. Or inside for that matter. Make him a large, escape proof, outdoor enclosure with lots of shade.
3. Those ramped water bowls are literally death traps. I'd remove it right away and replace it with a terra cotta plant saucer.
4. What is that substrate? Can't tell from the pic. Is that wood shavings?
5. A new tortoises should be soaked daily or every other day for a while. Use a tall sided opaque tub. Use warm water about 1/3 up the side of your tortoise and leave him in there for about 20-30 minutes. WalMart sells dishwashing tubs that work perfectly for $1.82.
6. You will get no UV benefit from that light mounted that high up. Is it going through a screen? That takes away even more. This is not a problem if your tortoise is outside getting sunshine several times a week.

These might help you:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## Kimmie923 (Aug 11, 2014)

Tom said:


> I think your temperatures are fine for summer. Just make sure everything is off at night. It will be cooler in winter. Think of all the russians that live outside all over the southern portion of our country where day temps are in the 100s and night temps only get down to the 80s.
> 
> I do see several other problems though.
> 1. Your enclosure is way too small.
> ...


Tortoises should actually be soaked 2-3 times daily. That's what the vet said, otherwise your tortoise might be too dehydrated like mine was.


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2014)

Kimmie923 said:


> Tortoises should actually be soaked 2-3 times daily. That's what the vet said, otherwise your tortoise might be too dehydrated like mine was.



There is no reason to soak a tortoise that many times a day. I don't agree with your vet. Does your vet raise tortoises? Breed them? For how long and what species?


----------



## Kimmie923 (Aug 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> There is no reason to soak a tortoise that many times a day. I don't agree with your vet. Does your vet raise tortoises? Breed them? For how long and what species?


My vet is specifically for turtles, lizards, and other exotic animals. I don't know if he raises tortoises, but I think he helps take care of some sick tortoises.


----------

